

“You're a Dbag.” How Negative Feedback Dramatically Improves Your Personality - samp615
http://www.theantimba.com/this-guy-is-a-douche-the-power-of-negative-feedback/

======
ForHackernews
This is a weird article, because you're talking about the importance of
negative feedback to improve your personality, but then you just brush off the
negative feedback you got:

> The feedback from the Bold Italic article is NOT helpful…those guys are just
> a bunch of jerks.

Did you, in fact, stop to consider _why_ you come off like a d-bag in that
article? Or how being less of a d-bag (or at least disguising it better?)
might improve your personality?

I'm trying not to be an asshole here, but how about some self-reflection?

